# Test results 8 weeks after Partial Thyroidectomy



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi all,

I received my test results back today and they are:

TSH 2.90 (0.34-5.66)

FT4 .83 (0.52-1.21)

Although they look good, I have been feeling very tired, moody, and bloated lately. Any thoughts are welcome!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you edit your posts and include reference ranges?

If your lab uses the fairly standard reference ranges, you look very, very hypo.


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Could you edit your posts and include reference ranges?
> 
> If your lab uses the fairly standard reference ranges, you look very, very hypo.


@joplin1975 Just added the range for both. I'm a bit confused about the ranges as they are quite different from hospital to hospital, doctor-to-doctor.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup -- so the ranges themselves don't really matter. What matters is 1) your TSH is as close to 1.0 as possible and 2) for free t4 and free t3, where you are in the range.

For your free results, you want to be at least 50% of the range (minimally). A lot of people feel better close to 75% of the range. So you want to be between 0.865 - 1.03.

You are below mid-range, which explains why you feel moody, tired and bloated. Are you on thyroid meds?


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Yup -- so the ranges themselves don't really matter. What matters is 1) your TSH is as close to 1.0 as possible and 2) for free t4 and free t3, where you are in the range.
> 
> For your free results, you want to be at least 50% of the range (minimally). A lot of people feel better close to 75% of the range. So you want to be between 0.865 - 1.03.
> 
> You are below mid-range, which explains why you feel moody, tired and bloated. Are you on thyroid meds?


No, and I'm not scheduled to see my Endo until mid-April. This thyroid panel was ordered by my surgeon, but they have yet to call me and discuss anything with me.


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

aspaige79 said:


> No, and I'm not scheduled to see my Endo until mid-April. This thyroid panel was ordered by my surgeon, but they have yet to call me and discuss anything with me.


@joplin1975 Thank you for weighing inane explaining my results to me. I really appreciate you taking the time

Also, my doctor just emailed me and said everything was in the normal range and that I don't need medicine. Should I just hold out until April to discuss with my Endo or should I try to reschedule and get an appointment sooner?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you should try to get an appointment sooner. Explain your symptoms and tell her you feel awful and that there has not been any changes in your life other than the thyroid, so you would like to try a low dose of thyroid medication.


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> I think you should try to get an appointment sooner. Explain your symptoms and tell her you feel awful and that there has not been any changes in your life other than the thyroid, so you would like to try a low dose of thyroid medication.


@joplin1975 Thanks for the advice. I'm really frustrated with the fatigue, weight gain and bloating and it's been really weighing me down (no pun!) and stressing me out.


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

@joplin1975

Do you know if it's possible to order your own labs? Possibly w/ LabCorp or someone else w/out a doctor, and if so, what tests do you suggest?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You can order your own labs, as long as you are in the States and do not live in NY or California. Unfortunately, I live in NY and can't order my own labs, so I don't know more details. Lots of our posters, though, order their own labs...I'm sure they'll stop by this thread soon!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I order my own labs because my insurance stinks and it's actually cheaper for me to do so. I use HealthCheck or HealthOne. You order the labs you want and they send you a form you can take to any Lab Corp; you are emailed the results.


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

jenny v said:


> I order my own labs because my insurance stinks and it's actually cheaper for me to do so. I use HealthCheck or HealthOne. You order the labs you want and they send you a form you can take to any Lab Corp; you are emailed the results.


@jenny v Thanks! What labs should do you recommend I order?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

This is a good one: http://www.healthcheckusa.com/thyroid-tests/panels/thyroid-panel-ii-t4-free-t3-free-with-tsh.aspx


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I think the tsh Ft-4 and FT-3 are only $65 at healthonelabs.com

They both use labcorp for the draw or Quest if you don't have a labcorp near you.


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

So, I just came back from my end appointment and the dr. said my labs looked good and then she proceeded to blame my fatigue on anxiety and depression, which I will add I have not been having problems with for quite some time. I was really disappointed that a professional would disregard the symptoms I've been having since my surgery and suggest that they are/could be psychosomatic.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well that's disappointing, to say the least. Are you able to get a second opinion?


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Well that's disappointing, to say the least. Are you able to get a second opinion?


I'm going to order my own labs and then see where I'm at in a few weeks. I can get a second opinion, I just need to recuperate financially, first


----------

